# Climbers chalk bag for ammo



## bronskimac (Aug 15, 2011)

I just bought one of these to use for my ammo (£12)









Deuter Chalk Bag II. Bought from the real world Tiso shop in Dundee UK. It has a drawstring top that lets you close it while stalking through the woods or running from a ghillie!

The guy in the shop was funny, he started telling me all about how good it is while climbing. I explained a couple of time that it was for slingshot ammo, steel balls etc. He was obviously flummoxed and just gave me that small cautious smile that is reserved for nutters that you just want to get out of the shop as quickly as possible.

I plan to put a couple of these magnets in the bottom to keep the ammo under control (assuming I ever find some 12 or 10mm steel at a sensible price) £11.44 including postage:









http://www.first4mag...n17o-1721-p.asp


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

That will work very well


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

I have been using a chalk bag for a few months now and I wouldn't use anything else. It fits my need to a T and I can't visually what could possibly match it let alone be better. I had my wife make two more, acts as storage and easy to change ammo. I could ramble on but I've said it all when I tell you it's the only thing you need besides your SS.

Do yourself a favor and get one, the other little belt bags you see being made, don't cut it. I haven't ever had the need for a magnet in the bottom. If your ammo falls out - your body is in big trouble.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I have this bag as my second hobby is climbing. Bad thing it is full of magnesium chalk.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

bronskimac said:


> (assuming I ever find some 12 or 10mm steel at a sensible price)


[edit] nevermind


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i've got a ball bag


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

NoSugarRob said:


> i've got a ball bag


Oh now I get it


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

NoSugarRob said:


> i've got a ball bag


Now I know for sure !!! He's back.


----------



## Kristen C (Sep 29, 2011)

Never heard of these- they look very convenient


----------



## julesj (Dec 24, 2009)

This works well.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00152GZYC/ref=asc_df_B00152GZYC4636312?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&tag=googlecouk06-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B00152GZYC


----------



## slingshooterman (Mar 21, 2011)

cool idea!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

A feature that the chalk bag has is a draw strig that pull a cloth over your ammo and shooter and closes in a tight loop with the draw string. It keeps chalk powder in, it will have no trouble keeping ammo in. Climbers are in every position doing gyrations and when they reach for chalk, they need it to be there.

If not full of ammo you have room to carry your favorite shooter and maybe a plinker. You question the belt loops to start, but if you just use them as the are, you'll find they allow the bag to move freely and with powder inside will not spill.

The only modification my wife made for me, was to add a slim pocket surrounding the outside of the case, which gives me room to carry a small note pad and pencil, extra band sets with pouches, for easier band changes, so it ended up being better than the commercial made bags.

They are good value to buy and you can modify them to suit your exact needs later. You can store various sizes of ammo, each in its own pouch, change bags, you've changed ammo. If you need to, I'm sure you could put a compartment in to hold two sizes of ammo.

Don't think you'll regret this purchase.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

how versatile are they ! .... very cool.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

AJW said:


> i've got a ball bag


Now I know for sure !!! He's back.
[/quote]
you just got to love him


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

lol cheers Pete


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

If you can't find a chalk bag easily, dog treat bags are very similar and they might have them in your local pet store.

http://www.amazon.com/Kyjen-Outward-Hound-Treat-Ball/dp/B003MU9OVQ/ref=dp_cp_ob_petsupplies_title_1


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

My favorite ammo pouch is this one:

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/catalog/Detail.aspx?pid=102920&filter=swiss+pouch&catid=0

If you call their phone number you will get a recording at first, that gives you a "code of the day" for free shipping. Hang up, order from the web, and use the code in your order.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

great score with the bag.. the magnet looks great too. i have never seen one like that. I have a few handfuls of neodymium magnets that are a lot smaller than that one but they would accomplish the same thing at the bottom of a bag.

- great to see NSR back.


----------

